# Paphiopedilum stonei



## eggshells (Apr 18, 2013)

Two out of three stonei is blooming in my own little Borneo. Cross is 'Select' x 'Bear' SM/TPS

*Paph stonei 1*



Paphiopedilum stonei by paphioman, on Flickr




Paphiopedilum stonei by paphioman, on Flickr

*Paph stonei 2*




Paphiopedilum stonei by paphioman, on Flickr




Paphiopedilum stonei by paphioman, on Flickr




Paphiopedilum stonei by paphioman, on Flickr

*Together:*



Paphiopedilum stonei by paphioman, on Flickr

This one is for Justin, I know he's crazy about this species.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 18, 2013)

Great stone!!! Wonderful dorsal!!!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 18, 2013)

wow!
:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Stone (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow very nice ones!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## emydura (Apr 18, 2013)

Impressive. That dorsal is wonderful. How long have you been growing these?


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow, fantastic!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks guys.



emydura said:


> Impressive. That dorsal is wonderful. How long have you been growing these?



I got three paph. stonei in October of 2011. This is their first blooming.


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 18, 2013)

Those are fantastic! One of mine is in sheath right now and I cant wait to see the flower(s)

Tyler


----------



## Paph Wrangler (Apr 19, 2013)

Great job growing and blooming those! This species goes on the ever growing list of Paph species that mock me by not blooming for me (adductum is right up there on the list too). I blast them well enough, but no flowers!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 19, 2013)

Love the dorsal on this species! Great job!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome growing Eggshells! Hard to decide which clone is better, the outstretched petal one or the more droopy twisty one...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice. I'll get a stonei when albums become affordable!!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 19, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. I'll get a stonei when albums become affordable!!



Anything wrong with a regular stonei?


----------



## nathalie (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice !


----------



## AquaGem (Apr 19, 2013)

I love stonei.... waiting for mine to bloom too...


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2013)

very nice. well done


----------



## JPMC (Apr 19, 2013)

Great species adn very well-grown! I like this species far more than rothschildianum. It's not because rothschildianum is ba bad species, it's been line bred too much. There's much more "wild" in stonei (of course more line breeding might ruin that in my eyes).


----------



## eggshells (Apr 19, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. I'll get a stonei when albums become affordable!!



They are very pricey $50 for 1/flask of stonei album



Trithor said:


> Anything wrong with a regular stonei?



I think Eric collect album paphs.



Spaph said:


> Awesome growing Eggshells! Hard to decide which clone is better, the outstretched petal one or the more droopy twisty one...



Yah most people said they prefer the twisty ones rather than the bow legged. I think I like bow legged the better.



JPMC said:


> Great species adn very well-grown! I like this species far more than rothschildianum. It's not because rothschildianum is ba bad species, it's been line bred too much. There's much more "wild" in stonei (of course more line breeding might ruin that in my eyes).



Thanks JPMC, I agree. I actually like your Excelsior cross roth. They look old school. I like it a tad bit better than the newer crosses.


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome stonei! to have two blooming at once is awesome! i can't decide which i like better.

JPMC i agree with you on the roth line breeding. i personally prefer the older style roths that have not been "homogenized" by line breeding.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

:drool:Very nice!!!! Love both


----------



## atlantis (Apr 20, 2013)

JPMC said:


> I like this species far more than rothschildianum.


I´m glad to see I'm not as freaky as I thought. 

*Eggshells*: both plants are impressive. I'm really jealous :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2013)

Damn! Twins! Excellent purchase.


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful plants! Really cool to see them next to each other.


----------



## Clark (Apr 21, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2013)

Very Nice!!

Grow them huge Eggshells!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2013)

How do it take til now for me to see this? :sob:
TO DIE FOR!!!! :drool::drool::drool: I absolutely LOVE #2!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 6, 2013)

Excellent culture and flowering for both stonei


----------

